# The Color Workshop



## breathless (Dec 26, 2007)

hello ladies! long time no ... visit! i've been away for what, a year? i've popped in a few times here and there. but, anyways.

for christmas, i got a "The Color Workshop" makeup kit thingy. i tried searching but found nothing really. and i tried the review center. but, nothing.

should i just toss this? do the eyeshadows work well with UDPP under them? the colors are gorgeous in the pan and hope they actually work well. if they seem to not work well, i'll give the unopened kit to my 10 year old niece.

thanks you all. and, happy holidays!


----------



## glamadelic (Dec 26, 2007)

I got one as well, and I've tried to make them work with UDPP, but the colors still won't hardly show up on my lids.


----------



## Nadeshda (Dec 26, 2007)

I also have a kit and out of 12 eye shadows, only about 3 show up. I even tried using the other ones wet, but that made hardly any difference. At least with my kit, some eyeshadows are very hard, I have a terrible time picking up some eyeshadow with my brush.


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have also gotten the color workshop makeup kit. I agree, the color doesn't really show up, but the colors are really pretty! Try Maybelline eyeshadows! They work really well. I love the teal one!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 27, 2007)

I also have problems with the quality of this brand. I highly suggest you pass this on.


----------



## ShesAutomatic (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't think this brand is a very good quality..I used to get those sets for christmas and I never used them because they didn't show up or really do anything for me..


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi:

I think I got one of these kits a few years back. Didn't bother with it. Pass it on.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 27, 2007)

I had one of these before I started wearing mac. Try some white liner as a base, they worked fine and showed up for me. I also loved the mascara that came in it.

At lease whoever bought that for you was thinking with right intentions, id personally be offended if thats all i could get and I found out someone tossed the gift i bought out. I guess thats just me though.


----------



## divalastic (Dec 27, 2007)

I like the eyeshadows. The variety of colors is amazing!


----------



## Manda (Dec 27, 2007)

I've gotten these sets in the past and they are pretty worthless. This year, a friend gave me an 88-shadow palette from Ruby Cosmetics and I thought "Oh well"; however, I tried the shadows and they are very pigmented and apply great! So that was a surprise.


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2007)

so, i tested these out. i put on udpp on my wrist. i put the shadow on. looked pretty and vibrant! but, as soon as i blew on my wrist, the shadow blew away. lol. so yea. i'll keep the mascara and lipsticks, but pass on the e/s and blush to my 8 year old niece.


----------



## enyadoresme (Dec 31, 2007)

lol i got the kit for this christmas too

but mine was a summery bronzey kit

the colors looked TOO glittery so i passed on everything except for the bronzer and the body shimmer thingy

hopefully it looks good


----------



## maryb505 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have finally learned to simply pass these by. It's like I thought for that price, it couldn't be all bad, but it always was!


----------



## katana (Jan 1, 2008)

I get those sets as gifts for christmas and such too.

I'd toss it! LOL Or pass it on.

I only found the nail color to be of any use. (But it smells so so strong!)


----------



## TeresaS (May 21, 2008)

RUBY = CRAP

I'm a pro make up artist here in LA and I've done runway shows for Dior, Yves Saint Laurent, Gucci... you name it I was backstage, NY fashion week, LA fashion week....

I like to try new things and I use a little bit of everything

but Ruby is just wrong!

I mean the palettes that they sell (with 88, 40... eyeshadows) are made in china and the quality is horrible! They get those palettes for $4 and sell it for anywhere from $49 to $90 and they putty a sorry ass sticker that says ruby.

I wouldnt use their stuff even if they give it to me for free. Ladies don't waste your hard earned money on these scammers!!!

ps.Watch out for the lady that owns it. She tried to hit on me and get my number....ackwaaaaard!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (May 28, 2008)

The color workshop sucks. i buy tons of makeup everywhere i go and one time when i was 15, i was passing through big lots, where you can find tons of neat makeup items, with my mom. I saw this huge kit for like 15 bucks and thought, "how awesome!" It was such a waste of many. none of the e/s showed through, the lipliners were like plastic as were the eyeliners, the mascara burned my eyes, and the lipsticks looked like real jelly tubes. They make good for cheap gifts as a starter kit for newbies in makeup but they're not really good for anything.

You're better off getting a big one by sehora brand that has tons of eyeshadows and some blushes and lipcolors in a big palette.


----------



## cheller (May 29, 2008)

ive been getting those for years. i usually stick to the browns that i got from that kit. they work just fine wet.


----------



## cinnamongirl666 (Dec 25, 2008)

i'm a pretty big makeup junkie, and my big sister got me a color workshop kit and everything seems to work fine..


----------



## fihe (Dec 27, 2008)

I got a palette from The Color Workshop this Christmas. since I have fair skin I find that the eyeshadows shop up on me just fine, but only with sponge applicators. I tried using my eyeshadow brush and needed a great deal of eyeshadow just to show up on my skin. the lip glosses are nice and the blushes are ok. overall I'm happy with it because the kit does not include my everyday colors, so instead of buying colors I want to experiment with, they're most all there


----------



## Aniger86 (Dec 29, 2008)

I've seen them around, and they are pretty cheap too since they come in palettes with a variety of stuff in different colours on them, but have never had the courage to buy them as I didn't think the colours would come up well when applied.


----------



## hopeless novice (Dec 29, 2008)

The Color workshop is the worst brand IMO. It appears in bulk qualities around the holidays but never buy it as a gift let alone for yourself.


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2008)

alright. i cant believe this thread is up here! lol. but, i wrote this a year ago. obviously. =]

i got another kit this year. duh. i get it every year and this year i figured, we gotta make this work. and honestly, it works great! =]

what i do is apply my base. a colored base like a mac paint pot really makes the colors go crazy. then, i take a pin, or anything sharp, and shave off some of the eyeshadow into a powder [of course putting the powder form into a plastic cap or something in the like]. then, use it wet. here are a few pictures using all color workshop eyeshadow.

















&amp; blues. i've only done two looks really with these so far.





















so, last year when i first posted this topic, i threw it all away. again, i got another kit this year and was determined to make it work. and, there ya go. =] have faith. lol. i never did. i do NOW! =]


----------



## hopeless novice (Dec 31, 2008)

You're pale and so you shouldn't have much problem with eyeshadow, that is they show up on your skin more easily. I have light olive skin but with dark eyelids, no miracle can make this brand work on me.


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *hopeless novice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're pale and so you shouldn't have much problem with eyeshadow, that is they show up on your skin more easily. I have light olive skin but with dark eyelids, no miracle can make this brand work on me. have you tried the tip i offered? because, if you do, you might just be suprised. i wouldn't make assumptions unless you know. i made assumptions and i was really wrong.
also, these pictures are just proving that it has pigmentation. when i played with it before, it did not show up, AT ALL. like, literally, sooooooo sheer you could still see my skin color and veins under the shadow. which, sucked. but, if anybody has this stuff, seriously play with it. it can come out good.


----------



## dragonflai (Jan 3, 2010)

I had gotten as kit years ago and hated it....this year for christmas i got a new kit and i like it alot. it lasted all day and the colors showed up with and without primier.


----------



## akathegnat (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, I'm amazed. I've avoided those like mad. Looks very nice though.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Jan 6, 2010)

I personally don't like them because they are barely visible.


----------



## perlanga (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't like the eyeshadows, but I love the mascara in the kit, it's the same formula as WnW since its both made by markwins.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmm... I got one just to play with and I kinda like the sheer look they give me. I use them over the Revlon creams and it's just really subtle soft color.


----------



## sooner_chick (Jan 7, 2010)

The Color Workshop is a cosmetic line from Markwins,the company that manufacters Wet and Wild cosmetics. I have seen these kits in the mall,and at drugstores.

The eyeshadows are good for people who don't want to spend a whole of money on makeup. They do have pretty colors,I just wish the shadows stayed on better.

The lipliners and eyeliners are good,I just wish they would make more colors and would make the pencil liners,a automatic lipliner.Instead of having to sharpen the product,and waste it.

I do recommened getting the face bronzer kit. Very nice!! I still have some of the products from many years ago.


----------



## perfectly_perfe (Jan 12, 2010)

Usefule thread


----------



## kittychan (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RiceNoodle (Feb 13, 2010)

Woo, a thread I've been waiting for. Hopefully I'm good to post.

So, for years I've always bought TCW brands. Especially the eyeshadow kits, seeing as I've long wanted a decent full colour palette of colours. Just before Christmas, I bought a new one for about €6,99. See, I usually get make-up from more pricey places, like L'Oreal etc etc. And none of those brands actually have a palette. Anyway, on to my review...

The TCW sucks. The colours vanished after a few minutes after I spent nearly 30 minutes on getting myself prettied up. One wipe and p00f it went. Some of the colours were nicely pigmented, but the rest was a waste. Eventually I invested in getting a M.A.C palette for 200 bucks. Best thing ever. TCW eyeshadows work good as liners for boredom. Just dip your line brush in water, wiggle it in the shadow and voila.


----------



## Queentzie (May 29, 2011)

these kits are generally from Walmart. $10!!!!! thats it... what do you expect...

anyways, got one years ago, they sucked. but i kept them for my sisters sake, seeing as she got it for me.

well most of my make up got stolen not to long ago, and cant really afford to go and get some right now, have been using the old ones my sis got me and they actually work just fine now.

dont ask me how. just does..


----------



## zadidoll (May 29, 2011)

I actually like The Color Workshop but only their polishes. I buy my daughters nail polish kits for XMas and they never had a problem with the pigmentation or durability in the polishes. The shadows on the other hand are not that great - chalky, not very pigmented (hit and miss with more misses than hits). It's a good item for a young teen to play with but not for a grown woman. Stick with WnW but stay away from their sister company TCW when it comes to shadows.


----------



## shebooya13 (May 29, 2011)

I LOVE THE COLOR WORKSHOP! I will agree, you cannot get the "full potential" if you just apply the colors without anything, BUT USE A BASE/PRIMER!! THE COLORS WILL BE VIBRANT ANND AMAZING! I love this product AND I TOTALLY RECCOMMEND IT


----------



## xLightningbolt (May 29, 2011)

I got loads of eye shadows from here a few years back. I was never really into eyeshadow so didn't use them much, however they're rubbish for me, im dark olive skinned as well and they just didn't work, although there is a dark brown which is perfect for my eyebrows! And it stays on alllll day! I searched them online to see if i could buy the colour seperatley but they don't even appear to have a website?


----------



## zadidoll (May 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xLightningbolt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got loads of eye shadows from here a few years back. I was never really into eyeshadow so didn't use them much, however they're rubbish for me, im dark olive skinned as well and they just didn't work, although there is a dark brown which is perfect for my eyebrows! And it stays on alllll day! I searched them online to see if i could buy the colour seperatley but they don't even appear to have a website?


They do and don't. Markwins - the parent company of _Wet 'n' Wild_ does have a website but _The Color Workshop _does not. The other sister company is _The Color Institute _which is typically sold at Kohl's.

http://markwins.com/

Ooohh lightening.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a Color Workshop thing that I got for Christmas. I like it.


----------



## xoRoseMonkeyxo (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey guys! 

So I purchased The Color Workshop eyeshadow kit today, and I honestly didn't think it would work, or even show up..I thought there must be something wrong, I mean its only $3..come on! But when I got home and applied it, it came out great! I've been wearing it since around 12ish, and it hasnt worn out or anything. I love ittt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

